# pego alicante



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

hi everyone is there any 1 on here that lives in the pego area in alicante can you tell me whats it like for shops and schools my child is 10 and speaks spanish so local school would be good if you can help thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

francisbl said:


> hi everyone is there any 1 on here that lives in the pego area in alicante can you tell me whats it like for shops and schools my child is 10 and speaks spanish so local school would be good if you can help thanks



Can tell you that theres a very big market on there every Sunday which often fills th industrial estate


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Can tell you that theres a very big market on there every Sunday which often fills th industrial estate


I nearly put that, cos it's all I know about Pego too


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I nearly put that, cos it's all I know about Pego too


Ive been there a few times and it seems a nice enough place, but I dont know about schools


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Ive been there a few times and it seems a nice enough place, but I dont know about schools


where a bout are the nice places to live can u give me any ideas:clap2:


----------



## francisbl (Jan 25, 2009)

francisbl said:


> where a bout are the nice places to live can u give me any ideas:clap2:


we want to be a drive from the sea so in inland a bit but in a comunity of people we like it hot :clap2:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

francisbl said:


> we want to be a drive from the sea so in inland a bit but in a comunity of people we like it hot :clap2:


if you're not dead set on Pego there are tons of places like that (not saying that Pego isn't - I don't know)

the best you can do is get over here & have a look around


one thing - you do know it's not hot all the time don't you?

we do get snow around here - well not often right on the coast - but 'inland a bit' for sure


where did your daughter learn Spanish?


----------

